# trigger mechanisms testing



## xfred (Jan 21, 2014)

for the last few days i have been playing with and testing trigger mechanisms and working out any issues when i build the real thing. these are my two prototypes so far. one picture shows a "slide" that moves back and forth on the top, the other picture shows a slide moving up/down. i made these prototypes out of whatever i had laying around. enjoy and build!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Interdasting...


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Super interesting...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like either one would work!


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Sweet!


----------

